# DIY Hydro Sponge Filters



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Checkout how to make it here: http://simplydiscus.com/forum/showthread.php?t=40648&highlight=sponge+filter

This is mine, basically the same thing.


----------



## cichlidsam (Mar 26, 2006)

Have you tried contacting "suggarglidder" on PN? I think he can get you some replacement sponges for a decent price. Then all you need is some PVC parts and a drill/saw.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

I know he carries the sponge filters, not sure about the replacement sponges.

Is that who you got yours from?


----------



## cichlidsam (Mar 26, 2006)

Yes. I had to special order it.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

How much did he charge you?


----------

